
Backcountry.com Fires Trademark Attorneys - beningrad
https://coloradosun.com/2019/11/08/backcountry-com-fires-attorneys-tries-to-make-amends/
======
azdle
> _Nielsen, while saying “everything is on hold,” stopped short of promising
> to terminate the petitions for cancellation the company’s IPLA attorney John
> Kim filed with the USPTO. Nielsen said he would be reaching out to every
> business targeted in those petitions to discuss how they can work together._

So, they still think they own the generic term "backcountry" and that others
need their permission to use it. Nothing has changed.

------
someonehere
Had a friend who worked there. Worst experience of his life. If you aren’t
drinking the Jonestown Flavor-Aid, you’re not one of them.

------
post_break
Too little too late. Been munching on popcorn watching all my camping and
hiking forums and communities coming together saying they are done buying from
them.

~~~
siphor
I thought this was a pretty solid response. Out of curiosity, is there
anything that you think is "enough" to change your mind?

~~~
slivanes
Not OP, but dropping all trademark enforcement attempts on the generic term
"backcountry" would be the minimum (them using "backcountry.com" should have
been as far as they got).

Also, abandon all existing legal action based on that generic term.

------
dominotw
lol. Not buying it.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

